# Нестабильность сегмента  L5-S1



## Pavelman (7 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте.

Был недавно у нейрохирурга.У меня грыжа в сегменте L5S1.
НХ  сказал что проблема отчасти не в грыже,а в том что у Вас позвонок подвижен.
От того и боли. Есть на форуме у кого такая проблема? Как с ней бороться?  Или только операция по фиксации???


----------



## Shadowhawk (13 Май 2019)

Какие симптомы были?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Май 2019)

Так надо подтвердить догадки доктора.
По предположениям не лечим. По диагнозу.


----------

